# Cold smoke mods for a char-griller



## dadwith4daughters (Jun 15, 2008)

Did a search on this and there doesn't seem to be anything on the subject (then again, my searching capabilities have been in question in the past) but was curious if you've seen any specific mods to a char-griller smoking pro that would let you do a cold smoke? Venturing out to do cheese and Alton Brown's bacon recipe.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jun 15, 2008)

That's just the ticket! thanks Texas!


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jun 15, 2008)

I can never get enough of this stuff. Where theres a will theres a way!!!


----------



## seaham358 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great link... thanks Tex..


----------



## bishop916 (Jun 15, 2008)

that is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






smoking cheddar the conventional way would leave cheese all over the bottom of the rig lol.


----------



## connerna (Jun 17, 2008)

I just posted the message below in the smoked cheese section

I have been cold smoking cheese on my CharGriller Smokin' Pro for sometime. I will get some C-view (cheese view ) of the cheese next time I put some on.

I generally just start some coals in my charcoal chimney sit 3 to 4 coals down in the firebox and then just sit a full size log ontop of the coals. I try not to have more then 4 coals in the firebox at a time. This keeps a good amount of smoke going but next to now heat. I then fill my drip pans/water pans FULL of ice heaping, I mean heaping to the point they are touching the bottom of the grates.

Last time I smoked 5 pounds of cheese (2 pounds of colby, 2 pounds of cheeder and a pound of pepper jack), for about 3 to 3 1/2 hours.

I have yet to have any cheese melt on me.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 17, 2008)

Use just a few coals & some smoking wood (pellets, dust, chips, etc.). Might even want to make an ice water bath to keep the temperature down.

Also might want to try to use a seperate grill as your smoke box and run some pipe from that into your smoker.  The farther the heat from the food, the cooler it should be.


----------



## erodinamik (Oct 5, 2010)

For some reason I don't see Texas' post with the link?  Is it me or is it gone?  I'm curious about this but not sure it'll work very good in Vegas


----------

